# friction hitch



## scott sides (Nov 27, 2007)

I have been experimenting with different friction hitches,and I would like to know which knots are used for dynamic system (drt) or static system (srt) and what works on a doubled climbing line. I use a Blakes hitch for (drt) and Prussic for the other applications . I find other knots slide easer and grab quickly but im not sure where to use them . The knots in question are , Icicle hitch , Distel hitch , Schwabish , Klemheist , Vallard Tresse . Thanks Scott


----------



## tree md (Nov 27, 2007)

I've been experimenting with different friction hitches myself lately. I went to the 11 mm Poison Ivy climbing line earlier this year and it seems to be a little grabby. I used to climb (and still do at times) with safety blue tying a prussic hitch on a traditional system and that has always worked great for me. What has worked best for me thus far on the Poison Ivy is a split tail with a Blake's Hitch. It still grabs more than I like and the knot will tighten up on me. I'm planning on trying the Klemheist and the Vallard Tresse when I get some time to learn them. I've heard that they both work smoothly on a split tail. I'm also using a prussic cord and figure 8 for my SRT system.


----------



## bclure (Nov 28, 2007)

*Vt*

I learned on a Blake's. While at the TCIA expo, I picked up a Bee-line eye to eye and came home to try the VT. WOW! I like that knot! For some reason, the Blake's seemed to tighten up on me. Especially minding the slack by pulling up on the tail, often I would end up with a sore shoulder. The VT makes slack tending effortless in comparison. The learning curve went pretty quick for me also. I climbed in the backyard for an hour or so and had the confidence to use that knot on the next job.

Brendan


----------



## BobEMoto (Nov 28, 2007)

I've liked the Schwabish and Distel. I'm currently using the Michoacan. Doesn't seem to jam up as much as the others.

If by doubled rope you mean the same hitch wrapped around two pieces of rope concurrently, they should all work except maybe the Blakes.


----------



## ronnyb (Nov 28, 2007)

*Vt*

I started 20 years ago on a taut line. Today I climb on a VT. You can really tailor it to suit your weight by the number of wraps and crosses. Rarely tightens up either.


----------



## Juicemang (Nov 29, 2007)

I started climbing on a blakes and love it. I tried the vt but I couldn't advance it as far in 1 pull as the blakes. I think this is because I'm used to the blakes being way up over my head. When I use the VT it is down by the connection to my saddle. So if I reach up to pull on my line I'm over top of the vt and I have to reach back down to pull the slack out. With the blakes I reach up pull down and then just push the hitch up as far as it will go and I seem to get a lot more out of 1 pull. Does anyone else have this problem? Maybe I don't advance the vt properly. Sorry if this doesn't make much sense, I'm an amature I learned how to climb reading these forums and watching Ekkas videos.


----------



## tree md (Nov 29, 2007)

Hmm... How long of a bridge are you leaving in your split tail. I always make about a 6" bridge in all the climbing systems I use. I've never had my friction hitch above head level.


----------



## ronnyb (Nov 29, 2007)

*Juicemang*

Are you using a micropulley as a slack tender? It sounds like you are pushing the knot up with your hand.


----------



## Juicemang (Nov 29, 2007)

When I use a blakes the bridge is about 12" and about even with the top of my head. On the VT its about 6" around my upper chest. I do use a micropully as a slack tender. I think I did a bad job of explaining my issue with the VT. The VT works great for me except for one problem. If you have time watch this video from Ekka www.palmtreeservices.com.au/video/pine.wmv at 4:20 in the video is the motion I have trouble with on the VT. If you watch in the video he gets a good 6" or more advance on his hitch with little effort. When on the VT I find myself putting 1 hand over the hitch to pull down and 1 hand under the micropully to force it up. It doesn't work good for me so I went back to the blakes. I have never seen anyone climb on a VT so I could be doing it wrong. Any feedback would be great.


----------



## treesquirrel (Nov 29, 2007)

I've gone to the Schwabish on a closed system for my DRT work and like it a lot. It is easier to release than the distel and the knots were authored by the same individual but he found the Schwabish to be the better choice as do I.

On SRT I'd use prussic or a camming device. Just my .02


----------



## sawinredneck (Nov 29, 2007)

I still use Blakes, easy to tie and I KNOW it will hold me (six turns, I'm 260+) I have seen the VT used, looks and works slicker than snot!!! But it seemed to be a PITA to tie, and being paranoid like I am, I just can't wrap my mind around using a prusic with rope that small!!!!


----------



## beastmaster (Nov 30, 2007)

BobEMoto said:


> I've liked the Schwabish and Distel. I'm currently using the Michoacan. Doesn't seem to jam up as much as the others.
> 
> If by doubled rope you mean the same hitch wrapped around two pieces of rope concurrently, they should all work except maybe the Blakes.



I use the Blake on two pieces of rope when I footlock. I tie my split-tail to 11m fly line. I just started useing double rope for footlocking, is there a safty concern?


----------



## 2FatGuys (Nov 30, 2007)

Juicemang said:


> ... at 4:20 in the video is the motion I have trouble with on the VT. If you watch in the video he gets a good 6" or more advance on his hitch with little effort.



Juice - Ekka is using a Blakes in that video. Go farther into it (I forgot to log the time) and right after he says "I hate stubs", you can clearly see that it is a Blakes. He does make it look smooth and easy... but... he's Ekka! He makes everything look easy!


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 30, 2007)

Taught line is usually my choice but have use blake and vt.
Working on getting a jet pack or minny prop just fly up there!


----------



## Juicemang (Nov 30, 2007)

Sorry, I was not clear. I know he is on a blakes. I was trying to say, the way he is advancing the blakes is easy and comes natural to me. When I switch to a VT, its closer to my saddle. So I can't use that motion to get a good pull and then push the hitch up. I wanted to see if someone who climbs on a VT could explain how they would advance the VT in that situation. If I was in that exact spot Ekka was on a blakes, I would move the same way. Now if I was on a VT I would have 1 hand above the VT to pull down and 1 hand just below the micropully to pull up on the slack. For every 1 pull and push on the blakes I would have to do 2 while on the VT. So when I climb with spikes I use the blakes. On trim jobs most of the time I will use the vt because I find it much better for limbwalking. I would like to use the VT more on removals but untill I figure out what im doing wrong Im stuck on the blakes. I hope that makes more sense.


----------

